# I have discovered Papaya for IBS-C



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I have tried to stay away from all fruits because I don't digest them very well and it causes major bloat for me.I was eating a lot of mango's because I found that was good on my tummy. Now, I have discovered Papaya. I eat it everyday. It's smooth when it goes down and doesn't upset my stomach. I feel it also helps move things along down there, plus it's delicious. I heard it also has digestive enzymes.It's delicious!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

That's great! People have posted about papaya enzymes helping them, so I'm sure having the real thing is even better.Ty


----------



## PoohBear (Sep 5, 2000)

And both papaya (or paw-paw as we call it) and mango are yummy yummy yummy to boot!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Beach! My diet also has Papaya and Mango in it.What are you doing,drinking juice? or the fruit? Thanks,Krissy


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I bought the dried papaya YUM







, but I think they sugar coat it.







I use it with meals, or after, as it helps digest protein.














and it satisfies my hankering for dessert.







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

I take the papaya enzyme tablets(2 0f them) with lunch and dinner- found it to be very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Tell me more about Papaya enzyme tablets!! It really helps with motility? That's my MAJOR problem. I just get "plugged up" and then diarrhea. MISERABLE.Thanks!!!


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I eat the fruit - but that's a good idea too. I should buy the fruit - I guess I am nervous that there will be hidden sugars and added stuff......But, I'll take a look at them. Does anyone know of any good brand?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

At least a goodly number of supplement brands (and they all may be required to do this) list both the active and inactive ingredients. OTOH, eating the whole fruit is good in that they have lots of other wonderful things in them than just the enzymes.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Papayas are soooooo yummy. I just ate one at my desk. It's a really soft and ripe one and it tastes so good. It doesn't hurt my tummy at all and I know it's been good for me going to the bathroom.I can't wait to buy more at the supermarket.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Papayas, are a good thing and good for helping with digestion.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

